
Show HN: Collaborative text editor with PouchDB and ProseMirror - ViktorV
https://emergence-engineering.com/blog/prosemirror-sync-1
======
ViktorV
Hey there! I co-authored this article about a web-based collaborative editor.
The main trick is that by using PouchDB's sync functionality we can do client-
server communication without a custom WebSocket layer, making everything
easier. By the way, we're looking for gigs, mainly with Node/React/TS. I'd
_really_ appreciate any kind of feedback! V

